# They Don't Believe Me.



## just_breathing (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm trying my best to get better... I really am, but what can I do when the doctors and counselors and teachers don't believe that I have this so called "DP disorder"???

it's hard when the people i've told this to; only a few believe me

but no one understands.
i know this is a community where everyone feels the same but it's so hard when the people around you in reality doesn't know...

today I went to the doctors to tell him I'm not "depressed" as he had prescribed me to be, but instead i've found that i have symptoms of DP

But he simply said it's normal and that it happens to a lot of people

and that it should be further investegated before another step is taken for treatment.

he either thinks i'm insane or lying.

but i'm neither. i'm not lying at all! damn it! and i'm more then ever so sure that i am more than 200000% sane. TOO sane maybe!

please... anyone.. i need some help on what to do.. i don't know what to do..


----------



## the big bad i said no! (Oct 14, 2006)

hi just_breathing, sorry to hear your having trouble getting the right help. i have seen many doctors over the last few years and hadn't had any luck with a diagnosis untill recently. i got refered to a psychiatrist about five weeks ago and they have now assessed me (a psychiatrist and clinical psycologist) and are now trying to work out the best route for treating dp. if your gp is no help then keep trying others. i managed to find one (eventually) that specialized in mental health issues. i thought there was no hope for quite a while but now believe there is. keep trying!!! you will get the right help.. PF


----------

